# Second interview with AMR



## super_chris (Jan 4, 2008)

I received a call this afternoon from AMR HR stating that I have a second interview with them.  From what I've heard, if I've made it this far I'm getting hired. 

I still want advice.  I'm buying a real suit tomorrow to look spiffy and I'm rewriting my resume.  What else can I do to look more desirable?  What do they look for when hiring an Ambulance driver/EMT?  What should I study prior to the interview?


----------



## FutureFlightMedic (Jan 4, 2008)

_*Chris, I can't give you any advice for your second interview since I'm still a Paramedic student, but I hope to get on w/ AMR after medic school to get some good experience before I can fly...But, I have heard here in the Northwest from various people that AMR is pretty good, and the pay is decent...Good Luck, and please let us know how it goes!!*_


----------



## ambulancedriver (Jan 4, 2008)

I have worked for AMR in the Noerth East, they are great to work for great bennies  great money and lots of good education for free. As far as to what to wear, a watch is a must its shouws that you care about being on time  stay away from over powering smells, comfdent in all of your answers and remember they are the ones that require your services so dont be nervous.
 Good Luck


----------



## super_chris (Jan 5, 2008)

ambulancedriver said:


> remember they are the ones that require your services so dont be nervous.
> Good Luck



I never thought of it that way.  That actually might help me out a bit.  

I'll be honest though, I was quite intimidated in the first interview.  The interviewer sat behind a nice desk in a tall chair, and I was sitting in a small almost child's height chair(probably on purpose).  He gave me guff about not wearing a full suit too.  

Here's what I've learned so far about the interview process with AMR.

Be early, really early.  Up to an hour early.  My interviewer was surprised I only showed up 20 minutes early.
Bring several copies of your certs and your resume.
Bring an atache case.  A leather bound binder essentially.  It shows you've come prepared and ready to take notes if needed.  I've been advised to get one that can properly hold and display my certs.  They're about $20-30 at Staples.
Wear full formal business attire.  Full suit and blazer/jacket.  MAKE SURE IT FITS!
Don't swear or use slang.  It takes every ounce of me to not swear, it's part of my vernacular.

If you notice any problems with what I've written or anything else at all to add please do tell.  I _need_ this job, and am willing to work my butt off to get it.


----------



## ckrump (Jan 5, 2008)

If you can't dazzle 'em w/brains - baffle 'em w/BS!


----------



## ckrump (Jan 5, 2008)

Seriously though, as a former HR person who was responsible for first interviews, look professional, act professional.


----------



## super_chris (Jan 8, 2008)

Not that anyone cares... I got the job.  Don't anyone get injured in Riverside, you might get me!

Thanks for your input guys.


----------



## EMTMandy (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats!^_^


----------



## ckrump (Jan 8, 2008)

Good Job!  Now just go out there and show them what you know.


----------



## John E (Jan 8, 2008)

Changed my mind


----------



## MMiz (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats on getting the job!


----------



## super_chris (Jan 11, 2008)

MMiz said:


> Congrats on getting the job!



Thanks.  I'm really excited about this.


----------



## cherpy66 (Mar 17, 2011)

hey chris my name is daniel and i seem to be in the same situation as you. I had my first interview with riverside and did well, and now i have a second interview with a (group) and i dont know what to expect. i know you got hired in 2008 but it would be great to know what to expect and study for it. thanks.


----------

